# Office 365 >  >  Disable Hyperlink Warning for Office 2016

## Paul E

Hello. I have tried the following steps below to get rid of the hyperlink warning message, but have not been successful. Please help.

1. Press Win + R to open the Run window, then type regedit and click OK to open the Registry Editor.
2. In the Registry Editor, locate the following subkey:
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\16.0\Common
3. On the menu bar, click Edit > New > Key, type Security and press Enter.
4. Right click Security, then click New > DWORD (32-bit) Value, type DisableHyperlinkWarning and press Enter.
5. Double click the above value, select Decimal and change the Value data to 1, then click OK.
(I double check for spelling and spacing errors)

In the trust center for Office 2016, the privacy option "Check Microsoft Office documents that are from or link to suspicious Web sites" wasn't listed.

Any thoughts or ideas? Thanks. Paul.

----------

